# Tomorrow's The Day



## RonZoo23 (Jun 10, 2012)

Taking delivery tomorrow on our new 2013 250rs from Leo's Vacation Center in Gambrills, MD. Upgrading from an inherited 1989 motorhome that we outgrew. Can't wait to get her home and make her ours!! Dealer experience was good, no pressure and stuck to pre-negotiated price quoted over the phone.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!

Feel free to grab the Pre Deliver Inspection document from my web site link in my signature below. It will take you about 3-4 hours to complete, but you will be VERY happy you did this BEFORE you sign the paperwork and pay for the trailer.


----------



## RonZoo23 (Jun 10, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Feel free to grab the Pre Deliver Inspection document from my web site link in my signature below. It will take you about 3-4 hours to complete, but you will be VERY happy you did this BEFORE you sign the paperwork and pay for the trailer.


THANKS!!...perused it the other day, and already had a copy printed out and ready to go!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats! We too had an aging TT and really liked it but it was getting old and we were growing out of it. You will very much enjoy the 250RS-it has SO MUCH room to walk around and storage too! We have been on several triips with it and still cannt believe that the trailer is ours. You will have a blast this summer!


----------

